# No power assist for brakes



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

1987 Audi 5000S. 

Problem: I am a novice mechanic, and usually research and tinker to fix my car problems, but seeing that it is supposed to snow here by Sunday, I need to cut as close to the problem as I possibly can asap.

The brakes would function normally for the most part, and would loose power intermittently (usually when the car was just started, and sometimes as i approached stop lights. When the power would return, the pedal would shudder, and feel weak. Now the power has completely gone, the pedal is stiff, and there is little brake travel. The "Brake!" Warning Light would also appear intermittently, and now it is here to stay. 

So my question is: where do i look for problems? The res is full of fluid, there are no noticeable leaks, and i havent dug too far to see if any lines are disconnected, but on the surface there appear to be none. 

Any help or suggestions will be appreciated. I dont want to go to a shop if i dont have to...


----------



## question (May 19, 2009)

jbw said:


> 1987 Audi 5000S.
> 
> Problem: I am a novice mechanic, and usually research and tinker to fix my car problems, but seeing that it is supposed to snow here by Sunday, I need to cut as close to the problem as I possibly can asap.
> 
> ...


 your "bom"is defective. 
this wil hold the brake its pressure. 
it wil mean that you have to replace it (not difficult) 
it is placed under the car (driverside) and looks like a "bom" 
http://homepage.internet.lu/customautocraft/type44_100_200_v8.htm


----------



## jbw (Sep 19, 2008)

That would explain the annoying "!" every 35 seconds (for the last three years btw) but would that cause me to lose power too? And what exactly does the "bomb" do?

And where can you get this thing for less than $200+ or 135 quid? I didn't even pay that much for the car...


----------

